# Electric Blue / German Gold Ram cross! :)



## DigzTheBeatz (Dec 6, 2010)

I am happy to announce that my male electric blue ram and female german gold ram officially paired up and spawned! We had a feeling something was going on. We noticed that they were hanging around the rocks a lot and the last few days the female has been VERY territorial! We kept checking for eggs and looking to see if the female would drop eggs. Didn't really plan to breed them, but was hoping they would pair up. Well, today my partner noticed free swimmers! Lots of them! I wasn't even trying to breed them... yet. I wasn't even sure they were going to pair up. He kept going back and forth between the female electric blue and german gold. Guess he finally decided! I think these fry have a better chance of survival than my german blue rams. We will see. (Keeps my fingers crossed) The parents are a lot more attentive than the german blue rams I have been trying to breed. Those parents never let their fry get to this stage and they have had the tank to themselves mostly. I can't believe it. I pulled the platies out since they are not to be trusted with fry. The rest of the fish or smaller than the rams and I don't think they will go after the fry. I have a friend working on a micro worm culture. I have lots of powdered food, frozen bbs, and daphnia. The tank mates in this community tank are ember tetras, sparkling gouramis, lamp eye killis, otos, cories, another female electric blue ram, and 2 african dwarf frogs. The tank is planted with many hiding spots. 

Any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

well; you certainly have no shortage of critters that will gobble up the babies....you may get a few to survive.....it is not a matter of whether or not they are bigger than mom and dad...it is a matter of them being able to fit fry in their mouths...
best to start setting up a well planted tank for just the pair and maybe some dwarf cories...


----------



## mpfsr (Jun 22, 2011)

congrats on the fry.. they are amazing to watch grow..They look like a swarm of bee's buzzing around where mom and dad let them


----------



## DigzTheBeatz (Dec 6, 2010)

They are gone. I think I stressed them out when I was catching the platies. :/

At least I know those 2 paired up and I should have another clutch in a week or so. My tank is pretty planted with hiding spots, but I was planning to get some more to help out. I love any reason to go to my lfs.


----------



## DigzTheBeatz (Dec 6, 2010)

They just dropped again today. I have high hopes for this one. I'll make sure not to upset them this time.


----------

